# Victorian Halloween sale items



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I did a little shopping this morning and I thought I should pass along the link. The Victorian Trading Company is having a sale on some of their Halloween items.

I HAD to have the spider web pin 
http://www.victoriantradingco.com/catindex/C14-46-all.html

Some of the items are "on sale" but you can find them cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great find!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Didn't know that existed. Thanks.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Bummer its strictly for women.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah Haunti I always liked that pin too..
I opted to buy one from Fangs instead last yr.
I like to geat ides from that book sometimes


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

I really like the potions bottles, but Ouch, $30.
Cozy site, though; Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like Fang's necklace, too.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I've been wanting that mummy drink dispenser for a while now but even on sale I couldn't justify spending that much. Oh well, time to get creative and make my own .


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you for sharing this site, I have put it in favs, didn't know it exsisted and want to check out more besides Halloween (but that is always where I look first!)


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jan 7, 2008)

trishaanne said:


> I've been wanting that mummy drink dispenser for a while now but even on sale I couldn't justify spending that much. Oh well, time to get creative and make my own .


If you figure out how to make one please post pics and a tutorial! I have also been wanting one forever, but the price...Ouch!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Just a note to throw out there...

If anyone is seriously interested in products from this site please let me know. 
I'm a wholesale buyer for another company that deals with them.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats good to know Haunti ..Thanks


Y I also like that mummy dispenser... But I think I will have to look around for something to make it out of also.


----------

